# Rotate 4'x4' Room 90 degrees



## scooter133 (Aug 21, 2008)

So I have a Room that is 4'x4' and spins on a center pin, We want people to walk in one said then have it rotate 90 degrees then they walk out the same way they came in.

There is a a ramp at each side that the walk up to get into the room.

The room rotates on 2 sets of concentric circular mounted casters with a 'pin' in the center to keep it in place. 

We have some 18" throw Pneumatic arms, but not quie sure how to get an 'arm' to connect to it to rotate it 90 degrees.

Any Suggestions?

Thanks,
Scott<-


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

|------O[cylinder]
|
|
X

where "x" is your center pin, go 9" out and then 9" ninety degrees from that. Mount your 18" cylinder in line as shown above. This will give you 90 degrees turn with an 18" stroke cylinder.


----------



## scooter133 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah I thought of that, though It would have to be on the top of the room with something mounted through the false ceiling to the real ceiling.

The problem with the floor is that there are 6 casters in an outer circle and 4 in an inner circle to support the weight of the room and 3 people. They are spread out and if I attach anything within that circle, the casters will get in the way. 

Unless I'm missing something?

Thanks,
Scott<-


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

could you get by with 3 casters for the inner circle? Or have the center pin do more load carrying? Mounting the turn mechanism under the floor would be best. If you mount it in the roof, then you have to beef up the walls to take the twisting, turning strain.


----------



## scooter133 (Aug 21, 2008)

I think its the 6 outter casters that are the issue more then the Inner casters.

Its a 4'x4' floor with 2x4 Walls, Walls are 1/4" masonite board with a Milar coverering. Sorta lie a Mirror Room. So that and the Weight of 3 adults and wanting to keep it low to the ground We needed to have the base supported in a few places...

I was thinking of trying to create one of the four bar contraptions to get it to rotate. Though I didn;t see the Docs on that Simulator App, so I'm not 100% sure what I'm looking at. 

Thanks,


----------

